# Cars Changed!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oh well, best laid plans & all that. Me thinks we've lost the plot, but decided to adopt the "you only live once" approach.

Purchased for myself:

BMW E60 M5 in Interlagos Blue
May 2005 05 Reg with 8000 miles
Extras are:
Full Black Merino Leather
Extended Voice Control
Aluminium Cube Trim
BlueTooth Phone Preperation & Nokia Cradle
Extended Voice Control System
Hi-Fi Professional Logic 7
M-Multi Functional Seats (active back, lumbar & side bolster as also found in new RS4)
Side & Rear SunBlinds (Rear Electric)
TV Function (Freeview Digital & Analogue)
Through Load System Inc Ski Bag
Universal Remote Control

Purchased for Judith (subject to acceptance)

Audi A4 2.4 V6 Sport Cabriolet (Manual) in Metallic Silver with Blue Hood
Sept 2004 54 Reg with 12000 miles
Sport Pack
5 Spoke Alloys
Light Grey Leather/Alcantara with Birch Fascia
Electric Front Seats
Heated Fornt Seats
Cool Box
Symphony II Radio with 6CD Changer

This has all worked out a little over budget :lol: :lol: & we've adjusted our property investment accordingly :lol: :lol:

Deal on the M5 is signed & done (got an exceptional deal & was a right place/right time kind of thing). Deal on the A4 Cab is subject to viewing on Friday, but insurance has been confirmed & assuming everything is pukka the deal is done.

Looking forward to a little soft top motoring if we get some decent weather & as it's Judith's birthday on the 30th May & that's the day she finishes work for good  , the A4 Cab will be her birthday & work finishing present & i'm hoping for some special kinda loving that night :wink: :lol:

Most of you will think i'm/we're mad but het ho & horses for courses.

Will post pics of both over the next couple of weeks (not picking mine up until Friday 12th May.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think you must have done some exceptional deals to get those two for Â£40k


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep - totally bonkers :lol:

....bet you'll have fun in both though :roll: 8)

And you're right - you do only live once and life's too short, etc, etc.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Yep - totally bonkers :lol:


Couldn't agree more :wink: 

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep - totally bonkers :lol:
> ...


Dave,

The good/bad thing about Interlagos Blue is that it's more dark than light 8) so will defo require your services ASAP. Please advise


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

You really don't F*** about when you've made your mind up, and I was thinking you'd gone all sensible. Matron.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd reconsider the 2.4 V6 Cab. Gutless engine and lousy economy.

Birch fascia? What are you thinking of, man?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd reconsider the 2.4 V6 Cab. Gutless engine and lousy economy.
> 
> Birch fascia? What are you thinking of, man?


Behave man, i'm not buying it for you :lol: . It will be economical enough for Judiths requirements & far quicker than the 130BHP TDi Passat she's currently got.

Birch looks nice against the Silver interior as it breaks down what's a very light car inside & out.

The 2.5TDi is too pricey & not great economy (my next door neighbour has one), the 3.0 V6 is again too much & even thirstier & the 1.8T is a little under powered for the weight so would need a re-map, but given this is Judith's first non-company car, i aint modifying her 1st owned car & paying huge insurance premiums.

The model of car has been well investigated & is being purchased at a very good price. My next door neighbour purchased a Black (non-Sport) 2.5TDi that has covered 35000 miles, is 12mths older & has no options (not even heated seats) & they paid Â£3000 MORE than i'm paying.

Still look like a bad deal?? :lol:

It may not be the perfect vehicle, but it ticks almost all the boxes, is a good price & Judith loves it, so as it's being bought for her i'm bang on :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Oil burning just did'nt quite do it eh !

Everbody fight the diesel revolution [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, remove the "?????" and put June / July 06, because you know that's what will happen. :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> :lol:


How much was it the bet that you won again? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Paul, remove the "?????" and put June / July 06, because you know that's what will happen. :lol:


I felt the ?????'s were more apt. I'm certainly not making any more bets as to how long i'll keep the M5 (right Dave :wink: ).

Who knows, i've decided i'm just fickle when it comes to cars & can't decide from one month to the next so i'll keep the replacement date open for now. It's just a good job the RS6 was sold for a good price, the 535D was purchased for a good price & sold for a better price, the M5's been bought for a very good price, as has the A4 Cab so let's hope i don't get burnt.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Paul...how does this actually affects your plan to get the Porsche Turbo in two years? Do you stick to that plan?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> So Paul...how does this actually affects your plan to get the Porsche Turbo in two years? Do you stick to that plan?


Who knows.

My order for the 997TT is made, small deposit paid & order confirmed by Porsche. The M5 will be 3 yrs old in May 2008, so i will need to sell around Nov 2007 so as to be selling the M5 with 6mths warranty remaining as i feel that's the best time to be selling to get a reasonable price on such a car (as per the sale of my RS6).

So depending on how that goes & assuming i just get a runabout for 4 months the Porker is still on, however so much could happen between now & then i can only say it's likely & i'm hopeful


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think DMS are trying to get hold of you Paul ;-)

Perfect thinking in my book by the way


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I think DMS are trying to get hold of you Paul ;-)
> 
> Perfect thinking in my book by the way


I think they will be. God only knows how much the M5 re-map & de-speed limiter is :lol: :lol:

Not sure it's perfect thinking on my part, bordering on stupidity is a better description :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I think DMS are trying to get hold of you Paul ;-)
> ...


But it was the M5 you always wanted so now you have it.

I have to admit I really love this M5. Enjoy it!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd reconsider the 2.4 V6 Cab. Gutless engine and lousy economy.
> 
> Birch fascia? What are you thinking of, man?


Tim, just for you. An article about the 2.4 V6 Audi A4 Cab in What Car & it was awarded car of the Year 2003 :lol:

For one thing, itâ€™s almost as good to drive as it is to look at. The composed chassis is equally at home on twisting country roads, around town or on the motorway. 
Itâ€™s beautifully put together, too. Few cars at any price offer a more inviting or well built cabin. Thereâ€™s also enough space for four adults.

While the sunâ€™s in hiding, the triple-layer hood keeps everyone warm and dry, and road noise is impressively subdued. Even top-down, the cabin remains relatively serene â€" but if you donâ€™t enjoy at least a little of that wind-in-the-hair feeling, why buy a convertible?

Of the four engines available in the range, weâ€™d take the 2.4-litre. Its performance is strong, but the price tag remains under Â£27,000.

What we really like about this car: The Audi is just as good on the inside as it looks from the outside.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Oil burning just did'nt quite do it eh !
> 
> Everbody fight the diesel revolution [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


 :lol:

Paul you never could claim to be a true petrolhead with that diesel, could you :lol: :wink:

Good luck with the new Motor, look forward to hearing about it 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

LOL :lol: Just read this thread. :lol:

Look forward to seeing the pics of the M5.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

Look forward to the pics and review. Dont forget some blue-tack to keep the "M" button pressed!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

stephengreen said:


> Look forward to the pics and review. Dont forget some blue-tack to keep the "M" button pressed!


Me thinks i'm going to be spending mucho time reading the manual & setting the car up. I just hope it's easier than JC made out.

By my reckoning, i need to set the M-Button to be balls out & maximise all the sports settings once it's pressed, but on start-up have the car in comfort settings (gear shift, dynamic ride/suspension & 400BHP) so for business trips, i'm at least in reasonable comfort & getting the best economy i can, however if i suddenly feel the need for a quick blat, i just hit the M-Button on the wheel & the car goes bonkers.

Here's hoping :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So you lost one income and got 2 new cars and will be downsizing your home.

Bonkers is not the word. :lol:

Sure you'll have fun in the M5.

ps a hard driven 2.4 A4 will just about ease away from a 130 Passat.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> > Look forward to the pics and review. Dont forget some blue-tack to keep the "M" button pressed!
> ...


Looks like your 'M Button' has already been pressed. :wink: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> So you lost one income and got 2 new cars and will be downsizing your home.
> 
> Bonkers is not the word. :lol:
> 
> ...


Bonkers indeed. Not looking to downsize yet, but that all depends on bonuses later this year. It's an option if required but we're sound (just) going forward although we're having to re-think our property development plans :lol:

Performance was never my major requirement so if it's as quick or slightly quicker than her company car i'm happy. She'll be far happier in the A4 Cab than her TDi Passat 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:
 

> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > So you lost one income and got 2 new cars and will be downsizing your home.
> ...


I still think a 1.8T cab is a better option. As quick, and with better fuel economy - but there you go.

I can't understand how you've managed to move from a 535d into an M5 AND get Judith a new car, all within budget. And if you've gone over the budget, you aren't doing things for the reasons you suggested...

Are you telling us the M5 cost lest than the 535d?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Paul is right to go with 2.4V6. It is a smooth peach of any engine. Audi's smoothest in my experience. The 1.8 is rougher than a BMW diesel and totally bereft of any aural pleasures compared to the V6. This is in the same way that the BMW 2.2 straight six is a smoother engine than the 3.0.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Perhaps the 1.8T is as quick (figures show it's not in standard form) but i can only buy what's for sale & this particular car is spot on, good options, low mileage & the right money so it's the right choice. It's on budget for Judiths car.

Of course we went over budget, that's the bonkers bit as no E60 M5 is gonna come in for even close to the same money as the 535D i've sold. The reasons were spot on, it's the outcome that went wrong :lol: :lol:

We're gonna re-evaluate over the next few months & see how things are. If things go t1ts up then i can always sell the M5 & should not have lost a big chunk on it, so an downsize again.

We're still gonna buy an investment property within the next couple of months, but we won't be doing buy to let, just buy something small that's been on the market for sometime/needs modernising & Judith will manage the modernisation & we'll sell on 3ish months later for a few thousand profit. Not gonna make millions but we'll start small/slowly & see how things go.

As said somewhere else, you only live once & we're not over-stretching ourselves so we can have some fun for six months with these cars & a happier home life as Judith aint working & then evaluate later this year. If we're not comfortable then we'll change things.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

As I suspected a few months ago - you simply got bored of the BMW 

Any catalyst would have done it I reckon - oh well, CLIC made Â£50 out of it and good luck to you if you can afford it, you git!  . I came very close to ordering an M5 a while back but, ironically, your bad review of it put me off to some extent!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> As I suspected a few months ago - you simply got bored of the BMW
> 
> Any catalyst would have done it I reckon - oh well, CLIC made Â£50 out of it and good luck to you if you can afford it, you git!  . I came very close to ordering an M5 a while back but, ironically, your bad review of it put me off to some extent!!!


Dave,

The odd thing is that much of the initial dislikes/concerns i had last year about the M5 were just as specific to E60's in general, so having lived with one for a few months i'm now totally familiar with the set-up, i-drive & all it's other fangled gadgets, so now i just need to get used to the specific M-Functions & i'll be fine.

My 1st move towards the M5 was straight from the RS6 & given that's a fairly basic point & squirt monster, the M5 & it's technology terrified me (JC felt the same), however i can now more comfortably move from a similar E60 without the same fears.

Bottom line is that with a couple of good deals (buy & sell) the car is far more affordable at what i've just paid, as at almost Â£75K for a well specified new one, it was a little too rich back then (with my technology fears) & too rich now for a new one, so i've managed a favourable comprimise (i think).

I'll still post a review after living with the car for a little while & having at least managed to set it up correctly as form then forward the car should be fairly simple (we'll see) :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very nice looking car Paul, but the one above is similar and at Â£57k, so harldy what I'd call downsizing. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Very nice looking car Paul, but the one above is similar and at Â£57k, so harldy what I'd call downsizing. :roll:


Nope, the downsizing never happened :lol: however it's not bigger than my current car so i've not upsized either :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Very nice looking car Paul, but the one above is similar and at Â£57k, so harldy what I'd call downsizing. :roll:


That's the same colour as well.

I do hope it grows fully on me. I like it quite a bit, but don't love it yet, however it's one of the specific M colours so that's a plus & polished/waxed up it should look awesome. I think it will be slightly higher maintenance than the Silver Grey though.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Predictable you aint !

Out of the blue but can understand your reasoning, looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Bloody hell fella thats not messing about, nice motor, betcha (gents bet no cash please) you end up in an M6 soon as well.

So when are we gonna tempt you into an italian motor? The 4200 is awesome, leagues ahead of the 3200.

Dave


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Even worse is that the company i work for are struggling for cash & being a VC funded firm, that's not looking too good :x


*Troubleshooter:* "So then Mr Clarkson, the company has missed it's sales targets and has a worryingly poor cash flow. We are considering redundancies. You are a sales person are you not?

*PC:* "er...yes"

*Troubleshooter:* "and you have just bought that shiny new M5 I see out in the car park have you?"

*PC:* "er...yes"

*Troubleshooter:* "hmm I see.....Explain to me what it is you actually do all day"

*PC*: "....er.....well...you see....there is this online car owners forum, (you wouldn't get it Sir John) and well....er...."

:roll: :wink:

(My 2penny's worth: I say it's a good buy mate. Do the M5 thing whilst you can - f*ck the VC's they probably have 3 each anyway!)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers All,

In no order:

Stu, already got feelers out so my current employers position is of no worry as the market is bouyant & i may even end up with some additional salary if i move which will help to pay for the M5 :lol: Tis a bit crazy but as many say "you only live once" & right now we can afford.

No intention of getting an M6, even if they were the same money, they just don't float my boat, but at a nearly Â£20K premium over an M5 their are other motors i'd like for my money & the interior is fairly cramped in comparison to the M5.

No intention of buying anything Italian for a while. They are stunning cars but not overflowing with practicality & i need the extra space having bought Judith a Cabriolet.

Quite excited about going to view, firm up the deal & colect the A4 Cab today, as the suns shining 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers All,
> 
> In no order:
> 
> Stu, already got feelers out so my current employers position is of no worry as the market is bouyant & i may even end up with some additional salary if i move which will help to pay for the M5 :lol:


Are you going to be moving to the expensive south then? Watch out...houses are more expensive here. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers All,
> ...


No chance, why would you think i'd be moving South??


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> No chance, why would you think i'd be moving South??


So that you could be near Nik...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Cheers All,
> 
> In no order:
> 
> ...


OK well let me know - I am still Staffing Manager for EMEA at Symantec (previously known as Veritas software) so let me know if you need any help. I will be leaving shortly for a new venture however.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


You said that you may end up with some additional salary if you move, so I thought it read to move location within your current employer. I guess I got this wrong?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Vlastan, sometimes you are like an old lady :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers All,
> ...


Cheers Stu, may take you up on that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Nope, i also said that things are not secure where i am, as the VC's are turning the screws & the CEO is trying to sell the company outright, so i think that will mean me moving to a totally new & different company.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Getting back on topic, picked the A4 Cab up from The Midlands today & it really is a cracking car. Engine & Gearbox are very smooth & although it's not a rocket, the car pulls well up to the ton & returned a pleasant 34MPG to boot & feels more than quick enough for it's purpose.

Top down motoring is so much fun & had the perfect day today with 22 degrees all the way home.

Cheers Roy, cracking car & the wife loves it, even Baby Joshua came home from the childminders in it & when he got in the car he looked round & said "nice".

Just got to wait until next Friday when i get mine 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> No intention of buying anything Italian for a while. They are stunning cars but not overflowing with practicality & i need the extra space having bought Judith a Cabriolet.


Ya see thats where you're going wrong ! Get judith a nice 525 touring or similar and make the leap to an italian say an early 360 spider, masser 4200 spider 355 spider etc etc (n.b. its summer get a spider)

You only live once and have to do the italian car thing even if just for 6 months.

8)

Dave


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

David_A said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > No intention of buying anything Italian for a while. They are stunning cars but not overflowing with practicality & i need the extra space having bought Judith a Cabriolet.
> ...


6 months? Why that long...this is like a century in car terms for Paul. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Out of the frying pan & into the fire.

The M5 is booked in for some DMS fettling next Wednesday, so in plenty of time for the 4 day Nurburgring trip the following week :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Out of the frying pan & into the fire.
> 
> The M5 is booked in for some DMS fettling next Wednesday, so in plenty of time for the 4 day Nurburgring trip the following week :twisted: :twisted:


DMS fettling for an M5!!?? Have you gone completely bonkers? :roll: :wink: :lol:

What kind of power increases are you looking at?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You'd be better spending that money on some track lessons (involving corners :wink: ) to get the most out of you car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> You'd be better spending that money on some track lessons (involving corners :wink: ) to get the most out of you car.


Already in hand


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Out of the frying pan & into the fire.
> ...


It's the overall performance that's enhanced, rather than raw power as DMS adjust the SMGIII torque settings to provide smoother gearchanges when cruising & under normal load, as well as flatten out the odd change patterns that M5's have experienced (changing into 7th gear too early). The actual re-map increases the power to 545BHP & increases the overall torque by just over 65nm, but that increase is applied to all gears from 3rd through 7th.

It also improves the fuel economy by about 2-3mpg (well tested), removes the 155MPH speed limiter, so the quoted 204MPH could be reached & it drops the 0-60 time to 4.3secs & takes 1 second off the 0-100 time.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi Paul

DMSing already  

Just a suggestion, please don't take it the wrong way.

You seem to lose interest in cars fairly quickly and are always looking to move on the the next bigger, faster car. (I envy you, I really do - I'd love some of the cars you've had).

Why not wait a few months for the remap - give yourself time to get to know the M5 first. Then, when you remap it you'll get a sense of 'newness' again and may save tens of thousands in depreciation 

Your choice obviously, but thats what I'd do - it leaves something else to look forward to about the car


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> DMSing already
> 
> ...


Not taken the wrong way & all your points are very valid.

My thinking goes a slightly different way & it's unlikely i will change/move on from this M5 any earlier than 12-18mths. Only the S8 & 535d have been short ownerships, the TT's were owned for well over 2 years & the RS6 for over 18mths. The reason i sold the S8 was because i really wanted an RS6, but could not find a good one & then 4 mths into S8 ownership one at the right price became available so i changed & i also got a great deal from my local Audi dealer.

Kinda the same thing applies to the M5 & had i not sold my slot last year i'd probably have moved straight from the RS6 to the M5, but coming from the RS6 it just didn't seem that greater move & having spent Â£14K+ in modifying the RS6 it was not the right time to make such an investment (the Â£6K to buy my slot was also a big deciding factor). In the back fo my mind buying an M5 has been nibbling away & much as the S8/RS6 scenario, the deal is now very good & i feel the timing is right.

Not a great explanation really & it was/is a little impetuous, however as long as finances stay as they are i do intend to keep the M5 at least 12mths, with the only car i'm keeping my eye on is the new RS6 which would perhaps bridge the gap/time before the 997 Turbo in March 2008.

I've lost nothing in the 4mths i've owned the 535d & that includes the DMS costs, so the sale of that car is no hardship.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul
> ...


Paul

I wasn't looking for justification in the changing of your cars at all - just commenting that you might enjoy remppaing at a later date.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


It did come across as that & perhaps it was more self justification, as although i'm very happy with my decision it still niggles me that the car i've currently got is awesome & why have a changed my mind again.

For sure i won't be betting how long i keep the M5, but once i return from 4 days at The Ring with her i know i'll have made the right choice & i just can't see my doing any track days in a Diesel somehow :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I think that modifying cars gives you a hard on as well! :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Is that all you ever think of? :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't have to think of it...it just happens with me! :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I don't have to think of it...it just happens with me! :lol:


That must be quite embarrassing at times. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have to think of it...it just happens with me! :lol:
> ...


FFS get a room you 2  :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Do you want to join us? :lol:


----------

